# Solved: Blue screen on startup Windows 7 - crcdisk.sys



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Hi.
When I turned on my screen this morning the black and white screen where you can choose Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, ... and Start Windows Normally and the 30 seconds counting. BIOS screen, DVD .., and "Microsoft Corporation" with the green loading bar moving right shows up as usual, but then it's interupted by a blue sceen which is visible for half a second, and then the computer reboots - again and again (after the famous 30 seconds).

When filming the blue sceen I revealed the blue sceen text:
"A problem has been detected and windows h..as been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this sceen appears again, follow these steps:
Check for viruses on your computer. Remove any newly installed hard drives or hard drive controllers. Check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminated. Run CHKDSK /F to check for hard driv"
It ends there with "driv".

None of the Safe Modes work but when the drivers are being listed while loading, it stops at /Windows/System32/Drivers/crcdisk.sys. Please wait..

When trying to use the installation dvd, repair is not an option to choose.
Clean installation is btw a bad solution for me.

I have not added any hardware recently and I have tried to remove all hardware to see if it will start, but with no luck.

I need help to solve this. Please help.
Best regards.


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Bump
I was running 3 virtual servers and was going to hand in my exam .. crash.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

1. Insert Windows 7 DVD and the Re-boot. Hit a key when asked to. You may have to change your boot order to boot from DVD

2. Click on "Repair your computer":










3. The installer will scan your PC for previous Windows installations:










4. Select Next










5. Click on Command Prompt










6. Enter the following command on one line:

*chkdsk /f* select enter.... exit when fininished, see if it boots, if not do the same as above again but choose *Startup Repair* as opposed to command prompt...


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for your reply.
Unfortunatly the repair option is not availably when I use the DVD


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

And happy birthday btw.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

When you boot from your DVD do you see the option in bottom left hand corner of screen to "Repair your computer"


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

No, first screen that shows up is the installation screen where you choose language, clock and keyboard.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes that is correct, when you enter your language, time format, keyboard format and click next you`ll see the screen to either *Install now* in the middle, or *repair your computer*, bottom left....


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Yes, hmm, when I tried this a week ago, the option was not there. Ok, lets give it a try. Booting..


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Got the option to choose W7HP (recovered/gjenopprettet) (Norwegian). It runs further till a black and white screens says:
"Windows Boot Manager
A recent hw og sw change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious sw from an unknown source.
If you have a Windows installation disc, insert the disc and restart your computer. Click "Repair your computer," and then choose a recovery tool.
Otherwise, to start Windows so you can investigate further, press the ENTER key to display the boot menu, press F8 for Advanced Boot Options, and select Last Known Good. If you understand why the digital signature cannot be verified and want to start Windows without this file, temporarily disable driver signature enforcement.

File \Windows\system32\winload.exe

Status: 0xc0000428

Info: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file.

ENTER=Continue"

When I press enter, I get the same screen again, letting me choose W7HP (recovered/gjenopprettet), and then the same screen as stated above.


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

First time it skipped one windows-like looking screen where you can choose between two recoveries (have an old hd in with a Vista-boot).
This time I get to choose the right one and this gives me five new choices. I try "Startup repair" now.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you booting from a Full Windows 7 install DVD or a Recovery Disk?


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

I am back at the black and white screen where I can choose OS (between my old Vista on the harddisk and W7 on the other). I choose W7 and get to screen where you choose user. I reboot to see if it still works and I am back at the "Windows Boot Manager" and have to choose OS as above. Then when I waited without doing anything, about 30 seconds, the "Windows Error Recovery" screen showed up and now it lets me choose between Safe Mode, Safe Mode with ... and Start Windows Normally.
I choose the last one.


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Full Installation DVD (OEM).


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

And then back to the "Windows Boot Manager" where I choose between my old Vista and W7.
Should I press F8 and choose something there?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Try the advice here http://help.artaro.eu/index.php/windows-7/troubleshooting-windows-7/repair-your-computer-in-windows-7.html#repaircomputer if that does not help hit "report" bottom r/hand of reply box and ask to bo moved to the Operating System section for Windows 7. 
The guys there will give better advice, This section is Virus and Malware removal....


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Thanks.
I know this is the virus section, and I suspect it is virus or malware. I will make it a try with your advice.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

It is not necessarily malware/virus. Ask to be moved over to W7 in OS section, let the Tech Guys get you booting correctly, if you still have issues come back here and i`ll have another look.

Kevin


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help this far.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Okey dokey...


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Moderator / Administrator, please move this thread to OS/Windows 7, as I think this rather is a OS problem now.

Problem update:
"Windows repair" ran from the installation DVD seems to have solved some of the issues posted earlier. 
When turning the power on now, I get a b/w screen to "Choose an OS to start, or press TAB to select a tool:" I have Vista on an old hard drive and W7 on a fairly new SSD. The tool refered to is "Windows memory diagnosis" (I have runned and it gave no errors).

This seems to be a small boot choice problem now because when choosing W7 everything seems to work fine.
But since I am in an exam period, ironicly learning Windows Server (as mentioned earlier I had three virtual computers running), it is quite important for me to have a stable system.

But because I don't _trust_ Microsoft OS'es anymore (not since Windows 3.11), I need to know that things don't fail again, at least regarding this issue.

Anyone that recognize this issue?


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

I started using the computer a little, checking Windows Update for updates and others.

Had to reboot after an update of Java, then get the same blue screen again (the same way as mentioned in the beginning of this thread) and then the b/w screen where I choose Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Netw... and Start Normally.

Chose the last and everything seems to be normal, get the screen where I can choose user. Rebooted again and this time I get the b/w screen (Windows Boot Manager) where I can choose between OS'es again.

Stable? No.

This time I get the choice to choose "Install updates and turn off" from the "user screen" (bottom right red button (I)). When turning the computer on again I get the b/w screen (Windows Boot Manager) where I may choose OS...


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Can't sit and wait and not try everything myself, so:

I disconnected my second hard drive and started the computer again. It started as normal.
I connected the second hard drive again. It started as normal. Thrice so far. Wow.

There was obviously a conflict regarding which hard drive that should be booted. Why Windows wants to give the user a blue screen adventure because of the boot failure might be a secret forever. I need to spank myself a little for not trying to disconnect the second hard drive a long time ago, and reconnect it. BUT I still need to see that this works for more than the next minutes.

I have started virus scans and malware scans on both drives now. We'll see.

I will update this thread and mark it solved after some days, if my computer stays stable.

I accept user mistakes and admit some of those of course. But having used Windows since 1987 (Windows 2.0), I must say I am not impressed.

IF Windows vastly messes it up again, THEN I will surely consider to migrate to use Linux as my main computer one day soon. It might be hard to get to the same level as I know Windows today but..
*Come along!*


----------



## peteraan (May 17, 2011)

Computer has been stable for a week. Lesson maybe learned: Remember to disconnect some hardware once in a while


----------

